# Triangulum Boost



## Mourguitars (Dec 14, 2019)

My first pedal i wanted to build  when i started out that didn't work at all so wanting to get over being snake bit thought i would re -visit  after i learned all my mistakes and rebuild another one...Works like a charm !

Mike

I hate drama...



https://imgur.com/Rg2I7oX


----------



## Keith (Dec 14, 2019)

idk if id put mikes name on that bro.. I know he wont ever see it but its not his work..


----------



## Barry (Dec 14, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 14, 2019)

True...he is funny about things and rightfully so ....noted !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 16, 2019)

Right, because Fortin didn't steal the design from TCE or anything.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 16, 2019)

At least change the O to an A


----------



## Mothman (Dec 17, 2019)

In my experience they can't demand you for make a clone, but they have rights on names, logos, fonts, designs in gral. I had to put down pictures of Wampler clones with the same graphics (not the brand just the pedal names) to avoid a demand from Brian itself


----------

